# "planipetalum" hybrids



## cyprimaniac (Jun 6, 2009)

hey,
pics from the two other hybrids with the "planipetalum" parent,
from Werner Frosch web site 

*Cypripedium Piccolo* (planipetalum X yunnanense) Frosch 2007







*Cypripedium Patrick Pinkepank* (tibeticum X planipetalum) Pinkepank 1998






enjoy
dieter


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting Dieter. These do seem to support the "flat petaled theory", that is, variety planipetalum is contributing to this petal stance. Got any pics of straight v. planipetalum being grown in Germany?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 6, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Interesting Dieter. These do seem to support the "flat petaled theory", that is, variety planipetalum is contributing to this petal stance. Got any pics of straight v. planipetalum being grown in Germany?



yes, 
just look at the "dwarf form" thread...........

my plant originates from Mr. Maier, 
grown here for more than 25 years.
plant is about 20 cm high, 
unfortunately no flowers this year 


dieter


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

These two are amazing.

How many Cyps do you have, Dieter?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 7, 2009)

hey,
I have about 20 different species and hybrids, 
cultivating Cyps for about 35 years now 

cheers
dieter


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2009)

Vielen dank for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> I have about 20 different species and hybrids,
> cultivating Cyps for about 35 years now
> 
> ...


Wow! You do well with them.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome pics! I love the Patrick Pinkepank!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice both!!!


----------

